# Taunus: Hilfe bei der Suche, Victoria-Trail



## der_marv (18. Juni 2009)

Hi,

bin relativ neu im MTK und bin auf der Suche nach netten Strecken.

Gestern war ich zum dritten Mal auf dem Altkönig 
Der Berg gefällt mir sehr sehr gut !!!

Ich war auf der Suche nach einer schönen Abfahrt und traf einen hochschiebenden Biker  der mir den Vicoria-Trail empfohlen hat.
Wenn man sich in der Gegend noch nicht besonders auskennt, hilft eine Erklärung manchmal auch nicht.

Ich habe zwar etwas gefunden, was mir verdammt gut gefallen hat, allerdings würde ich gerne wissen ob es der Vicoria-Trail war.
Und wenn nicht ob mir jemand per GoogleMaps wenigstens 2-3 Schlüsselkoordinaten posten könnte.

Anbei die Strecke die ich gefahren bin.
Danke und Gruß


http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?source=s_q&hl=de&geocode=&ie=UTF8&t=h&msa=0&msid=107193831575169104478.00046c9dfcd98ce987669&ll=50.20837,8.486724&spn=0.009984,0.01884&z=16


----------



## Marko S (18. Juni 2009)

Nein du bist nicht den Victoritempeltrail gefahren. Der Trail heißt auch nur unter Biker so und geht eigentlich über die Bürgel-Platte am Victoriatempel vorbei. Der Victoriatempel liegt von Kronberg aus gesehen rechts von Falkenstein.
Der Trail ist bei der Tour dabei (zwischen Falkenstein und dem Hühnerberg)
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.16621.html
Stelle die Karte auf Fahrrad!

Viel Spaß

Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

